# Remapping a new Renault kadjar



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi folks. I am still looking for a new car, I do like the look of the new Renault kadjar. It never liked Renaults in the past but I'm willing to give one a try. The only the thing putting me off is the low powered engines. Don't get me wrong I'm no boy racer, car is to bused as a family car however the 1.6 diesel is only 130bhp. Going from a 2litre 160bhp I'm thinking I'll find a massive change. I know my 2litre diesel is no beast but I wouldn't want to get anything less powerful. I did speak to a guy I spoke about remapping which would give 160 bhp and also a good improvment on torque. I just wanted opinions on this. 
A lot of similar model cars I've looked at seem to be similar engine sizes with the highest powered diesels being 1.6 litres.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not test drive one and see how you feel after?

It's not all about bhp figures...


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Why not test drive one and see how you feel after?
> 
> It's not all about bhp figures...


This is true I guess yeah


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

,warranty will be affected too.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm assuming the 160bhp derv is in a larger car? I think a tiny little Kadjar will feel quite perky with 130bhp.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

millns84 said:


> I'm assuming the 160bhp derv is in a larger car? I think a tiny little Kadjar will feel quite perky with 130bhp.


Isn't the Kadjar not quite a big SUV?

I wouldn't buy a brand new car and then remap it. That's your warranty out of the window from the off.

I'd be looking for something with enough power out of the box.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not all about bhp figures and 130 bhp is respectable for the kind of vehicle it is.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Isn't the Kadjar not quite a big SUV?
> 
> I wouldn't buy a brand new car and then remap it. That's your warranty out of the window from the off.
> 
> I'd be looking for something with enough power out of the box.


Ah, I was thinking of those silly little Captur things.

Kadjar's a re-badged Qashqai aren't they?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's not all about bhp figures and 130 bhp is respectable for the kind of vehicle it is.


True depends on gear ratios too could be nippy as I'm guessing it's not long geared for high top end speed !


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Ignore the BHP figures and look at the 0-60 50-70 etc for more real-life everyday noticeable figures imo.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I usually get given a car to drive on the journeys I have to do to Cardiff for work, usually a sign written Welsh Government Kia Cee'd or an Astra (usually the hateful Eco ones with no power and overly talk gearing) but last time I went down there wasn't a car so I was given a sub hired one which was a white Qashqai N-Tec 1.6 dCi 130 which is give or take the same as a Kadjar and I found it punched above its weight on the power stakes. It's not slow and very much quicker than a 1.5 110 dCi like the Captur or a Duster. It would help to know what the current car is to make a comparison on weight and other performance figures. I found the gearing on the Nissan very suitable to the engine unlike the cars I'm normally given and it made an otherwise usually hate filled drive of shouting at stupid Eco settings, trying to faff with badly designed music interfaces and listening to a tinny radio play fuzzy renditions of what in my own car is damn good music very pleasant.

I never saw the point of these crossovers before but the Nissan was generally a much nicer place to be and more satisfying car to drive than the hatchbacks I'm usually inflicted with.

We're meant to cut down on carbon but my journey being so long even a Tesla would struggle to do it all on a charge. I do keep asking but apparently I can only have a Leaf. Not sure on doing that mileage in one though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Ah, I was thinking of those silly little Captur things.
> 
> Kadjar's a re-badged Qashqai aren't they?


i thought they were a rebadged X-Trail?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ardandy said:


> ,warranty will be affected too.


...more like it will be Null and void and don't listen to the crap said about it being undetectable all new car ECU's footprint when anything is done.

Drive the car and see...if its not powerful enough get something that is!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking online, its rated Torque of 236lb ft at 1750rpm should keep things moving! As already stated drive it for a few months.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, for a car like this and especially a diesel, torque is much more relevant than peak bhp
If you can find a torque curve for the engine, and it shows its flat with peak torque, and that torque comes in early down the rev range, it will be fine for overtakign etc

Best thing as other people have said is to go for a test drive


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> i thought they were a rebadged X-Trail?


Qashqai and X-Trail are on the same platform with the Kadjar these days but I think the X-Trail has 7 seats.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Qashqai and X-Trail are on the same platform with the Kadjar these days but I think the X-Trail has 7 seats.


Yeah the xtrail is now the Quashqai +2 and is a 7 seater

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the Kadjar is a much better looking car and I bet you'll get better second hand deals because of the badge. Funny how it works eh?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

sshooie said:


> Ignore the BHP figures and look at the 0-60 50-70 etc for more real-life everyday noticeable figures imo.


Was going to say something similar as well as looking at the torque figures.

The Focus my Mrs has just sold only made 115bhp but 200lbs of torque so in gear it had a decent bit of go. Bearing in mind my Megane 225 makes over 100bhp but only 20lbs of torque more.

Give it a drive and see.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> ...more like it will be Null and void


I believe only the parts directly affected will be nullified, i.e. engine and transmission. Yes forensically it's traceable but unlikely in 99.9999% of cases they would even bother to look.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sshooie said:


> I believe only the parts directly affected will be nullified, i.e. engine and transmission. Yes forensically it's traceable but unlikely in 99.9999% of cases they would even bother to look.


surely if theres a fault with the car first thing they will do is hook it up and see whats happening, they are easily spotted no matter how much you try and hide them but yes sometimes they have to dig quite deep to find evidence. obly affected parts will be void but it could turn into a right pitta if they stand firm on other bits.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sshooie said:


> I believe only the parts directly affected will be nullified, i.e. engine and transmission. Yes forensically it's traceable but unlikely in 99.9999% of cases they would even bother to look.


The engine and running gear are the significant parts you really want covered in a worst case scenario.

It's not hard to detect a remap on a modern car. Plug it into the computer and it will flag up a code with many cars.

There has been cases where the dealer can no longer turn a blind eye to it either. They are forced to connect the car to the computer prior to a claim and can't hide it from the manufacturer.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Unable to read all the replies until tonight . Thanks all for your advice and opinions it's much appreciated


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Most maps are undetectable, even if there isn't an issue every time there is a software update when you take it in for a service it is usually wiped. Becomes a bit pointless and too much faff on a new car


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ah234 said:


> Most maps are undetectable, even if there isn't an issue every time there is a software update when you take it in for a service it is usually wiped. Becomes a bit pointless and too much faff on a new car


Tell that to the guy that was in audi service next to me (a couple of years back now) and had his warantee claim refused because the found out that he was using one of those BlueFin self flash ecu remap tools.

He had put the standard map back on prior to taking the car back in thinking he would be OK. They found out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ah234 said:


> Most maps are undetectable, even if there isn't an issue every time there is a software update when you take it in for a service it is usually wiped. Becomes a bit pointless and too much faff on a new car


Please.... c'mon if they want to find it they can they just have to dig really deep sometimes but theres so many signs of a map having been present, all the flashing and removing battery stuff doesnt work. Just have to ask yourself if its worth the risk and hassle.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I guess it depends who's done it and how they do it. I know quite a few people with maps and they have maintained warranty; mostly benz's though


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

If the map that's downloaded to the ecu is named the same as the file (map) that was previously on there how can a technician tell unless he opens the new map and compares the figures with an original map?
That takes time, effort and appropriate map reader. Which I assume the obdi diagnostic tool in an average dealer workshop is not? Just my thoughts.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dtuk best option well happy with mine


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

you would be surprised how easy it is to detect a map/increased boost pressures/ max speed/revs at time of failure. I work for a main dealer and the first thing they ask for is a snap shot of the ecu along with the "secret menu" which contains the above data. takes about 5 mins to get it


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

130 Bhp in a modern car is probably fairy decent. I remember my first car being a 1.2 fiat punto with 60bhp. Not a bad first car but very slow. I've had many cars since and now gone back to an eco box. I've now got a newish 1.0 Up! With 60bhp but the response no torque in the up! Makes it a far nippier then the puntonever was. Only way is to try it. 0-60 generally a good indication too.


----------

